# Commercial vehicles



## oranger (Feb 21, 2011)

I have been offered a Portuguese registered car - it's an estate but seems to have a grill between the back seats and the boot (not a dog guard). Doesn't this mean that it's a commercial vehicle?

Any gotchas here I should be aware of? Like I won't be able to transfer ownership to my name (as a normal residential user) without paying some tax?

It'd be really helpful to know the situation.

Many thanks
T


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There just a cheaper version of standard cars, 2 front seats only, rather than true estates cars, but I believe grill has to stay in place.
I don't believe there's any problems buying one, and any IVA issue is like UK the responsibility of seller.


----------



## oranger (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, that's normally the situation - but with an estate I don't know - it's definitely got normal rear seats, but then a guard in the back. Tricky to know if it will cause problems... Thanks for your help


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Then it sounds like a standard estate with a better guard.


----------



## oranger (Feb 21, 2011)

OK, thanks. Might check with some PTese, as am sure there can be some restrictions on these type of things.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

E o carro uma carrinha ou um comerciais? E importado ou nacional? O que o preco minimo? Obrigado.

C&P that little lot. You want him to answer carrinha and nacional, and as cheap as batatas fritas.


----------



## oranger (Feb 21, 2011)

silvers said:


> E o carro uma carrinha ou um comerciais? E importado ou nacional? O que o preco minimo? Obrigado.
> 
> C&P that little lot. You want him to answer carrinha and nacional, and as cheap as batatas fritas.


C&P?

Actually, apparently the guard is removable - so I think that should set my mind at rest. They're going to show me the ownership papers too, so that should help. Am pretty sure it's domestic.

Thanks!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

C&P= right click mouse "copy" go to the email you are about to send, right click mouse "paste."


----------



## oranger (Feb 21, 2011)

Ah, copy and paste! Very good


----------

